# Do You Think This Is Odd?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have been in our house 20 years and there is a man around the corner and up the road a little that has lived there slightly about the same amount of time. He lives alone we think, and you rarely see him. You might see him leave once in a awhile or see him arrive. No one knows what he does for a living but drives a very nice car.Here is the odd part: in all these years, his curtains have NEVER and I really do mean NEVER been opened. Every window in the house is the same. Once a great while you will see a different car parked at his house but you don't see people coming and going. Weird huh? we have surmised everything imagineable. What do you think?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Leader of a CIA splinter group.CIA


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Terrorist sleeper cell member.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Terrorist sleeper cell member.


Yup, exactly what I was thinkin


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am not racist (for the most part) but he isn't white.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Leader of a Black Panther splinter group?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, they are not cooking meth. They would have blown the house up by now.

Maybe he is a doctor?????

We have a gentleman who is single, lives in a 3000 sq/ft home, is not white, and does minimal maintence, at best, to his home. He does none of it. You usually see a crew pull up, cut, power wash or do whatever is needed. BTW.....I don't think the curtains have been opened in the 7 years we have lived in this house.

Guess what he does????????

He is an emergency physician at University of Maryland Shock Trauma Center. You know, the center that pioneered the science of Emergency Medicine and helicopter transportation of patients.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Guess what he does????????
> 
> He is an emergency physician at University of Maryland Shock Trauma Center. You know, the center that pioneered the science of Emergency Medicine and helicopter transportation of patients.


Hey Tim,

I just recently watched a program on the MD Shock Trauma Center it was about teens & drunk driving. Awesome Hosp!









Tami


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think you need to go camping.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Why don't you go over and introduce yourself?


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Really want to get your mind going? Have you seen the movie "Disturbia"?







Second thought, you're having to spend so much time at home you don't need any help to get your mind going.

Nah, I really hate to have negative thoughts, but this day and age, well you just never know.

But the doctor idea isn't far fetched. They do work long and odd hours, especially ER docs. If he sleeps during the day, the closed blinds make sense.

These days neighbors just don't get to know their neighbors like in the "good ole days".

And, I agree with CamperAndy...... go camping!!









To hopefully put your mind at ease you can check out this website I found for you. Most states have a sex offenders registry online that the public can search. GA and NC also have a database for parolees, however I saw no such site for WA, except one that charged a fee.

http://ml.waspc.org/

Anywhos....... yea...... go campin'!! I'm in NC, but do you need us to come up and get ya?

Julie (Mrs. T)

PS How are you and hubby feeling?


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

If my DH lived alone he probably wouldn't touch the blinds. He works rotating shifts. When he is home during the day, he would be sleeping. Home in the evening, no need to open blinds, getting dark. Days off, loves to catch up on sleep.

Maybe the guy is on his computer alot.

Spends all his spare time at "her" house.

Beth


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes...that is odd for twenty years.Maybe not for a weekend but for that long...it does sound odd. 
I say knock on his door and run away.








Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

look up his name, and then do a search. See what comes up.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you seen the movie The Burbs?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like you have yourself a good, old-fashioned Vampire. I suggest you either go camping or start stocking up on garlic, crosses, holy water and a crucifix.

Just a thought.

Reverie


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We lived next to a couple just like that for 20 years. She always wore black and he never worked. Come to find out he was retired on disability and she never worked. The state took their kids away many years ago so thats why shes in black. I was a kid then so we snopped around and I had been locked out by mistake and I went over to their house. x-mas gifts piled to the ceiling for their kids. He had locks on the phone and a PO box so she cant get calls or mail. They were wierd but were nice to me, they waved but rarley spoke. The one room I saw was exactly the way their child left it...creepy. They were quiet and didnt cut the grass enough but all in all they werent bad, just wierd. They is not enough space on this site to tell the storys but I see why they are wierd and they still live their today. They even had 2 campers that never moved...odd folk.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

He's probably creeped out about all the neighbors spying on him.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

In Benton County?

Property Search by address hereBentonCounty Property Search by address

Can find out who the owner is then Google his/her name to see what pops up But do you really want to know any mor?

Map Guy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Her husband is a cop. I am sure they could run him through NCIC.

Does it really matter???? Too many Looky Lou's in this world.

Wow!

Now............Go Camping!!!!!


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Now............Go Camping!!!!!


That's what *I'm* going to do !!! See you all on Sunday !!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I love all the responses! and yes, plz come get us to go camping! bring extra driver and we're all set!







Rick won't even talk about the guy, his view is striclty law enforcment: he isn't breaking the law. This is true, but still, it's weird! a doctor? well, it would have to be in the Richland or Pasco hospital ( he is black, we would notice







). Rick won't run anyone thru any data base of anything anywhere anytime- grounds for getting fired if done without a reason and wife's curiosity for 20 years doesn't count! my neighbor and I figure he is holding people hostage







, oh the things we have come up with! he doesn't do yard work either, the place is mostly dried up. Weird. Introduce ourselves? he'd probably say, "you've lived here all these years and never came by"? I'd have to say "sorry, I thought you were holding people hostage in here and I was afraid!" 
Hmmm...maybe a block party is in order! hey Y Guy, how big is YOUR place?








Maybe I'll do a stake out and spy on him at night! oh wait, the boogie man is out at night and probably a bear would manage to get me too


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

map guy said:


> In Benton County?
> 
> Property Search by address hereBentonCounty Property Search by address
> 
> ...


The link I posted for Benton County is PUBLIC ACCESS but in the end I agree -go camping

Map Guy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

map guy said:


> In Benton County?
> 
> Property Search by address hereBentonCounty Property Search by address
> 
> ...


The link I posted for Benton County is PUBLIC ACCESS but in the end I agree -go camping

Map Guy
[/quote]

Criminal records are public access as well. You can spend days looking up your neighbors and friends.

Tim


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Can't believe that something like this even ended up in discussion on such a classy forum! Things seem to be straying away from what attracted us all here, enjoying the open road and mother nature.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

map guy said:


> In Benton County?
> 
> Property Search by address hereBentonCounty Property Search by address
> 
> ...


The link I posted for Benton County is PUBLIC ACCESS but in the end I agree -go camping

Map Guy
[/quote]

Criminal records are public access as well. You can spend days looking up your neighbors and friends.

Tim

On edit: Search to your hearts content.....

Oregon Judicial Information

Google is your friend!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Maybe I'll do a stake out and spy on him at night! oh wait, the boogie man is out at night and probably a bear would manage to get me too


Um....aren't you the one gaurded by Cricket the Fiercesome? I've heard about those Attack Dachshunds - should be enough to scare off any mean 'ole boogy man!! And a bear? BAH!


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I, like Tawnya and family have, unfourtunately, been housebound for awhile and unable to get out and enjoy nature.







Our last camping trip was last Oct. and our next won't be until this Oct.!!!

So, luckily, we feel we can use the forum to get out and touch someone! LOL No matter what the subject, it doesn't _always_ have to be about camping.









And, you wouldn't believe what/who I've googled!!









Heck, Tawnya and I may know more about y'all then ya think.







Of course I'm teasing.

Either way, its all good. If you're ever or have ever been housebound you will know where we're coming from.

For the rest of you, happy and safe camping. And Tawnya, wish we could drive up and get y'all to take ya camping, would do that in a heartbeat if able. I love the OR/WA coast!
















Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

regsue814 said:


> I, like Tawnya and family have, unfourtunately, been housebound for awhile and unable to get out and enjoy nature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be waiting by the curb! let's go! Scott and Jamie sent a pic a few weeks ago of a place on the Oregon coast where your trailer is really close to the beach, I want to go there!
I don't work so use the internet a lot, and forum is my friend(s). It's been a great since I have not worked for 4 years.We'll get back to camping hopefully by August.That may be wishful thinking but I can wish!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

map guy said:


> In Benton County?
> 
> Property Search by address hereBentonCounty Property Search by address
> 
> ...


The link I posted for Benton County is PUBLIC ACCESS but in the end I agree -go camping

Map Guy
[/quote]
I have used a similiar site that shows what all you're neighbors paid for their houses, what they assess at and what their property taxes are. I have one neighbor every year that flips her lid at tax time because her taxes are so much higher. She just can't get it that she has about 1000 more sq feet of house than us and her property is twice as big.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe he just wants to be left alone.

or maybe he has reasons to be left alone --

Remember -- curiosity killed the cat

or perhaps a nosey neighbor ...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we have been in our house 20 years and there is a man around the corner and up the road a little that has lived there slightly about the same amount of time. He lives alone we think, and you rarely see him. You might see him leave once in a awhile or see him arrive. No one knows what he does for a living but drives a very nice car.Here is the odd part: in all these years, his curtains have NEVER and I really do mean NEVER been opened. Every window in the house is the same. Once a great while you will see a different car parked at his house but you don't see people coming and going. Weird huh? we have surmised everything imagineable. What do you think?


What do I think? I think a few things......
I think I am happy I don't live on the same street.
I think you need to get a hobby.
I think what he does is his business (and in about 20 yrs if it was bad the cops would have been there already)
I think you are starting a "condo-cop" organization in you neighborhood.
I think some people of your organization have been in my neighborhood and can be seen in the windows with binoculars (with gray or blue hair) usually just as bingo lets out or the shuffle board tournaments.

(This may seem abrupt or rude which is not my intention....But then again....You asked....So I figgured you would like to hear it without the candy coating which I don't do).


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I, like Julie and Tawnya, don't get out much most of the time......retired since age 40 on disability. My neighbors may wonder the same about me..........I keep my blinds drawn, most of the time, except on very pleasant days and for privacy. I have frequent migraines and bright light bothers me when I do. Plus, it keeps the house cooler during the really hot summer months. I have lawn maintenance show up as needed, as well as pressure washing service, as I can't do either. I also have a 6' privacy fence that runs from the very front of my property to the very back on both sides..........reason? Very annoying neighbors when I first moved here......I live on a small pond and they were just coming over into my yard (with aunts/uncles/kids in tow), DRINKING alcohol on my property and going out on the dam that I own (each parcel around the water owns 10' into the water and I also own the majority of the dam, and the family across the pond from me owns the other part). Well, there is liability involved (there's a break in the dam), their kids were taking Jimmy's toys (ride-ons/Power Wheels, etc), riding them and TAKING THEM HOME(!), and I don't even drink out in my yard, and the adults (like 8 of them) were DRUNK!! After calling the cops on them for trespassing and drinking on my property, the solution was the fence.
Just think, Tawnya.........maybe the guy's a nudist........I have had friends that were (notice past tense!), and they parade around their house naked as the day they were born! I'd WANT them to keep their blinds closed.
Maybe he travels a good bit.......you know I'm gone when the camper or my car's gone for several days. Hard to tell with people with garages, you know.
At any rate, I agree with the majority you and Rick BOTH have cabin fever and need to get out. Put Rick in the truck and take him for a harrowing ride!!







HE'LL be glad to tell you if you're getting too close to other vehicles, etc.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we have been in our house 20 years and there is a man around the corner and up the road a little that has lived there slightly about the same amount of time. He lives alone we think, and you rarely see him. You might see him leave once in a awhile or see him arrive. No one knows what he does for a living but drives a very nice car.Here is the odd part: in all these years, his curtains have NEVER and I really do mean NEVER been opened. Every window in the house is the same. Once a great while you will see a different car parked at his house but you don't see people coming and going. Weird huh? we have surmised everything imagineable. What do you think?


Could be he has a problem with nosy neighbors.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know many Docs that make it 20 years in the emergency room and working only nights. A drug dealer probably would have been caught by now -- given up by someone they sold to. People deserve a certain level of privacy but I think you need to know who your neighbors are. That's why they have websites that show where the child predators are. Sure he could be some author that has people stop by once in awhile bringing royalty checks. But, there are probably more people doing bad things than reclusive authors.

Let me know if you need help moving. Bet there's a lot of folks on here with pick up trucks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

pickup trucks won't be needed







This thread became something it wasn't intended. I mean, I was simply asking what others thought of the guy, afterall, when you drive past a house a couple times a day for 20 years, you kinda notice when nothing moves, opens, gets mowed or otherwise.I thought responses would typically be funny and joking and silly. I have never "snooped" or lurked or spied on the guy, just drive by cuz we have to to get from point A to B. The curiosity is shared by many of us on the street but we have never bothered him. Yes, we all have our opinions from he just likes his privacy to really bizarre things but he's never hurt anyone that we know of, you never see him. I do check Neighborhood Watchdog for my area and my daughters and that of family and friends. I was dumbfounded by the number of sexual predators in a 2 mile radius of my place. My daughter checked websites and discovered one is 2 streets over from her. So, for those on the forum that used words like snoopy or nosy nieghbor........I was simply asking the question to my fellow Outbackers asking what they thought, not for assumptions. We can't help but be aware of his place anymore than we can't pretend we didn't notice the people 2 streets over painted their house bright pee yellow-dang near fluourescent, but we're not snooping on them either


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Sounds like a description of how my momma lives..........................................

Retired from the FBI 20 years ago.............and still does not trust ANYONE she has not know for 22 years.

Personally the description sounds alot like a couple of airline pilots in our neighborhood..........................

MK


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Aliens. They're all around us.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

shake1969 said:


> Aliens. They're all around us.










that WOULD explain the craft hovering above


----------

